# Two bonded buns in need of home - Colorado Springs, CO



## hoofbeats23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wouldn't you know it after spending the past year getting Cadbury healthy, he's finally doing AWESOME. Unfortunately, my husband is leaving me. (ofcourse I'm more concerned about my pets than myself...) I have until March to move out of our house and take my 2 dogs and 2 bunnies with me. I can only afford a small apartment and everywhere I've called has either said no straight out to the bunnies, or 2 pets maximum. (I've had one of my dogs for 10 years.. so I can't really part with them.) I've had friends tell me to just sneak my bunnies in but I don't want to risk getting caught and then having to get rid of them in 24 hours or something like that where I won't have time to find somebody suitable. 

I've contacted the local rescue (no word back yet) but I hate to burden them with more buns 

both bunnies are aprox 3-4 years old, neutered, and 3 lbs. They have a giant custom crate/condo plus x-pen (that you can snap on to attach). I usually leave the x-pen snapped on all the time so they have the condo plus room to run around whenever they like. 

Hazel had GI stasisChristmas of2009, I nursed him through it. He tends to get the sniffles when his hay is too dusty (I figured that out trial and error style...) 

When I took Cadbury in he'd only had pellets and fruits... so ofcourse his cecals were all jacked up. It took months and months (and months!) of good diet to turn it around. now he only has cecals squished maybe once a month, or twice. (no more poopy but) He had genital absesses and bad hock sores. He use to bite me and hate getting 'treated' but ever since that stuff has cleared up he's been so sweet will run circles around me and stand up to put his paws on me. 

Hazel has PERFECT litterbox skills, Cadbury has awful litterbox skills. ( I keep a dust broom and pan next to their cage to sweep up the poops daily.) Also they have little mats that I keep about 6 in rotation and throw the dirty ones in the wash, so they always have clean surfaces. 

Hazel loves to snuggle and watch movies on the couch.. Cadbury likes to run around and explore.

Also Cadbury snores (see below youtube.)

Both bunnies will come with all of their gear/condo/food/suplements etc etc etc. Loccated in Colorado Springs (but I'm willing to drive/meet with in reasonable distance.)

These bunnies deserve to go to a 'forever home' and nothing less will do. I would have kept them forever but I feel like my situation just isn't fair to them. Trying to do what's right, as hard as it is. If you should ever find yourself unable to care for them, you will need to contact me so we can find somebody for them (if I am living in a place allowing them, then I will take them back, in a heartbeat.)

These two guys need the best!

No rehoming fee, but will have to determine that you are super awesome and will love them forever! They are family, and they will also come with their custom christmas stockings.


Please feel free to ask questions if I've left anything out! These bunnies are the best! 



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/EKrVvg8sstw&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_k6UIBr6o20&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/CyZv4_ggHNk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Helenor (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation and that you have to give them up. I hope they find a loving home.

(Wow, custom christmas stockings! Lucky buns!)


----------



## hoofbeats23 (Jan 13, 2011)

They are pretty spoiled  I hope to find them somebody awesome!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2011)

Wish you luck--wouldn't know what to do if we had to give up our babies.


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 14, 2011)

So Im not the only one who has stockings for my bunnies, lol. Wish you luck, being so far away sucks cause they look so adorable, I would make room for them


----------

